# Dustin Carter....INSPIRATIONAL



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

When you think you have a hard life this guys determination just shows you how little some problems are


----------



## James (Jul 28, 2007)

The song lyrics at the end sums it up, Heart of a champion :bowdown:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW, no excuses people. :clap:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Saw this the other week. The dude actually beat someone in a wrestling match


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah seen this before. They guy trains hard man and he deserves all the acalades he gets.


----------

